# Where do you hunt?



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I like to know on what land you guys go hunting, and what kind of game you go for. Other than shooting a critter or two in your backyard where are the opportunities? I live in the Bay Area (California), and every place seems to be owned by someone, and I don't think it is legal to hunt in public parks. Thanks.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Have any rail road tracks around you? I am lucky enough to live very close as well as family that has lots of private property. I don't know if it is legal to hunt with a slingshot at all in California, check out the hunting by state regulations in the hunting threads.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

28,000 + acers hunting club.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

13,000 acres, hector national forest.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

hunting club and my nanas farm.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

800 acres in Wilmer Alabama


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The southern half of Az.

Mucho BLM land where its legal to hunt if you're licensed and the game is in season.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Some states have public land that you can go hunting on. Check with your DNR. Other than my back yard, my neighbor across the street has a couple acres of trees(were in the middle of the city) he's okay if I go on and my in-laws have about 100 acres of farmland. Mostly deer and turkey on that though so I have to get out the bow or shot gun for those.


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

Every thing is legal as long as you're a fast
Runner mate


----------



## Gimatt (Jun 3, 2014)

This is a terrible first post, but, unfortunately I have some bad news!

Slingshots may only be used to take nongame birds and mammals (California Code of Regulations Title 14, section 475)

I believe that's pretty up to date information. As for nongame birds and mammals we're a little bit limited. Tree squirrels are probably one of my favorite things to hunt, but in california, they are not legal to hunt with a slingshot. Possums and ground squirrels are fair game though!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I get bull frogs on the river bank where I camp in the summers.

Edit: I live in Northern Illinois


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fort Bragg


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

BLM and desert Lots in town


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

i might be wrong but it seems like in the us people are more bother about hunting legally where as in the uk we must all be poaching fooker

i just drive down country road with my window down and what game i see i shoot in and out i love it


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

bigoy19706 said:


> i might be wrong but it seems like in the us people are more bother about hunting legally where as in the uk we must all be poaching fooker
> i just drive down country road with my window down and what game i see i shoot in and out i love it


Im not sure about people in the uk, but in the us people aren't afraid to shoot you or sue you for being on their land. There is a lot of hunters where I'm from , mostly big game, and they don't want others going after their animals. So getting peission to use land is sometimes worth it. Plus those land owners are going to know where game is since they typically keep a close eye on it. Otherwise, I wish I could just do that


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

yer i dont think i wood be getting shot for taking a bunny or to i would not be out poaching the add pheasant if i was likely to be shot


----------

